# Filing i130 with USCIS in London query



## UKUSAMarriage99 (Apr 28, 2015)

Dear All,

I am English and my partner is American. To keep the question as simple as possible:

If my partner is an American citizen in England on a FLR(m)- Further Leave to Remain (through marriage) after marrying me on a UK Fiance Visitor and has been in England for over 6 months, will we be able to file i130 for a US Spousal Visa through the USCIS office in London, rather than through the USCIS offices in America?

Kind regards.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

UKUSAMarriage99 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am English and my partner is American. To keep the question as simple as possible:
> 
> ...


Yes, you will be able too. We did DCF in South Africa very fast!!

Good luck


----------



## UKUSAMarriage99 (Apr 28, 2015)

2fargone said:


> UKUSAMarriage99 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear All,
> ...


Sorry, I do not understand how South Africa relates to this question. Or what DCF is an abbreviation for? Could you possibly elaborate?

Thanks!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

UKUSAMarriage99 said:


> Sorry, I do not understand how South Africa relates to this question. Or what DCF is an abbreviation for? Could you possibly elaborate?
> 
> Thanks!


DCF Direct Consular Filing; and yes you can do so taking into account your circumstances.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, 

Crawford is right. Some countries you can file directly with the Embassy through the USCIS field office. The unofficial term is Direct Consular Filing (DCF)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Please. - no matter what you do proof read twice, proof read again and keep copies of everything.
http://london.usembassy.gov/mobile/dhs/uscis/i130filing.html


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Filing I-130/I-360 | Embassy of the United States


----------



## UKUSAMarriage99 (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you so much for all your feedback! Has helped a lot.

Another quick question..

If myself (full UK citizen and wage earner) and my wife (US citizen in England on a further leave to remain via marriage) are filing i130 with the USCIS in London, do they still expect a US financial income of support? As we both live in London currently, will they take my/ our current salaries and transfer it across?

Kind regards.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

To sponsor you need a US income or a co sponsor ....perhaps your parents


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Davis1 said:


> To sponsor you need a US income or a co sponsor ....perhaps your parents


This answer is frustratingly incomplete. _When the time comes_ to meet the financial sponsorship requirement -- not at initial I-130 filing -- there are also at least a couple other ways to qualify as a financial sponsor:

1. If you have a non-U.S. income, but that income comes from working for a U.S. company (or affiliate of a U.S. company) primarily involved in the export of U.S. products, then that income can be considered.

2. Wealth that is sufficiently liquid and large.


----------



## UKUSAMarriage99 (Apr 28, 2015)

Any idea of how large the liquid wealth would have to be?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The total net value of assets, less liens and liabilities against them, must equal five times the difference between the sponsor's income and 125% of the poverty level for the household size


----------

